# Java und ImageJ



## sarasara (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und will direkt mal das Forum testen.... 
Ich habe ein riesen Problem mit Java und ImageJ. Da ich keine großes Programmiertalent bin, bereitet mir schon der kleinste Java-Code Sorgen. In meiner Diplom-Arbeit muss ich u.a. ein Bild entzerren. Bis jetzt ist mir für die Lösung nur ImageJ über den Weg gelaufen. Der erste Lösungsschritt ist für Programmierer sicher total simple - ich möchte von meinem Bild (1024x768 Pixel) jeden einzelnen Koordinatenwert (x,y) in einer Texdatei abspeichern. Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das geht? Diese gespeicherten Werte muss ich anschließend in andere (wegen der Verzerrung) umändern. Bitte bitte, helft mir..... 

Beste Grüße 
Sara


----------



## flashray (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sara,

du brauchst hierzu lediglich zwei for Schleifen und ein BufferedImage. Mit den beiden Schleifen das Bild Punkt für Punkt durch iterieren und jeweils mit der Methode getRGB oder einer vergleichbaren Methode die Farbwerte auslesen.

Das ist das Sun Java Graphics 2D Tutorial, vielleicht findet sich hier was, vielleicht kann man sogar ein Bild mit den Java Funktionen entzerren ohne das man es in einzelne Pixel zerlegt muss. Genaures weiß ich aber nicht, hab noch nie ein Bild entzerrt  .
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/2d/display/index.html

Vg Erdal


----------

